# Message posted with wrong username



## Makai Guy

It has happened that a user posts a message but it is posted under somebody else's username.

This is caused by the following unusual sequence of events:

User A logs in to the bbs from a public computer, such as you find in a library or the lobby of a resort, using the "Stay logged in" option.  User A then fails to log off the bbs when finished, thus leaving his login cookie on that computer.
User B later logs in to the bbs from that same public computer, failing to notice that it automatically logged into User A's account, via User A's login cookie.
When User B posts his message, it posts as being from User A.
*If it is YOUR message posting under the wrong name*, and if you're still in the area when you discover this, please log back on using that same computer, allowing it to log you into the other user's account, then log out to remove the cookies.  Now you should be able to log back in as yourself.

*If you find somebody posting messages under YOUR username*, you should immediately change your bbs password to prevent others from being able to log in as you.

*In either case*, click on the "Report" link at the bottom of the erroneous message(s) (not in the message you're reading now) to alert the BBS Administrators who can then edit the post to explain the situation.

*Protect the security of your account when using a public computer:*

It is best NOT to use the "Stay logged in" option when logging in via a public computer.  You don't want somebody else to be able to log in as you at a later date.  Without "Stay logged in", the board will automatically log you off after a period of inactivity.


To be doubly sure, physically log out from the bbs when finished.  This will remove the TUG BBS cookies from the computer.   Hover or click on your avatar or name near the upper right corner of the page, then click on "Log off".
*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

